
Show HN: Low-cost receipt printers for iZettle and SumUp - benoit74
https://www.ploumpouloum.com/en/receipt-printer
======
toomuchtodo
Could you use this with thermal transfer shipping labels and apps besides
iZettle and SumUp?

~~~
benoit74
Thermal shipping labels : Yes, probably, even if not tested

Apps besides iZettle and SumUp : No, unfortunately the development is tailor
made for those two apps.

But if you need anything specific for some given app(s), it might not be very
heavy to adapt current code base. The most difficult part is to achieve to
retrieve data. Here I hacked the system by using iZettle and SumUp APIs (i.e.
my application does not communicate with iZettle and SumUp applications on
your device but rather through the public APIs of these shops).

Do not hesitate to contact me if interested.

